# Burris Veracity Scopes



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried one of the new Veracity FFP scopes yet. I saw in the last outdoor life annual review, they won the Editors Choice and the Best Buy rating over everyone elses scopes. Looking for a better scope for the new Howa 25-06 and was seriously thinking about getting the new Veracity in a 2 X 10 X 42.

Any reviews out there or any comments?


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've put a couple on costumers guns, all very positive feedback. They track well, and glass if very clear for the price point. I just find myself staying away from FFP scope because the cross hairs are to thick for my liking. Other than that they're great scopes.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have not read anything bad about them yet. So I took the plunge and ordered one. The scope is supposed to show up here Tuesday so I can get it mounted and try it out before I go back to work on Thursday. Will let you know what I think after I try it out.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well the scope showed up today and I picked up some new Leopold bases and rings for it. Got the scope mounted and bore sighted tonight. Looking through the scope and compared to my VX3 scope, these eyes really can't see any difference in clarity. Glass is very clear to the edges for me. One comment I have so far is if the power is down on two, you can't hardly see the lines in the cross hairs. Again old eyes? If I turn it up to 4 or 5 power then everything is readily visible. Going out tomorrow to zero it in and will report back then.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

It's the nature of FFP, it's really hard to find the happy balance in reticle size. The Veracity is the best I've seen so far for that balance.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Went out to the range and sighted in the new scope. I found it to be a very good scope for only $500. I got it sighted in at 100 yards at 5 power and then shot some at 10 power. The point of impact stayed the same at 10 power as it was at 5 power. I will probably leave it at 5 or 6 power as that is where the reticle fills the field of view and the cross hairs are probably the best size for my eyes. The parralex adjustment is right on also as near as I can tell from my experiments of different yardages and moving my eyes around the lens. The power adjustment ring is easy to grab and tight when you turn it. I think this is going to be a great hunting scope for deer and coyotes. If you are going to use this scope for long range target shooting, I wouldn't recommend it for that. At 10 power and a 300 yard target, the cross hairs cover too much of the target to get a good hold on center. although I did shoot a respectable 2.5 inch group of 5 at 300 yards. 100 yards was an average group of .650 inch for 5 shots and 5 targets. I had one target that was a .375 group and then pulled the last one (my fault) 1 inch to the right of the group. When I got home I went to Burris's web site and put in the numbers to see what the ranges would be for a 100 yard sight in with the 117 grain Sierra bullets coming out at an average of 2885 fps and the calculator told me the first line down is 180 yards, 2nd is 302, 3rd is 402, and the 5th is 502. That should cover all the deer hunting I do in the areas I go to. Never had a shot over 350 yards anyway. They are over the next hill by then.

One other comment on the Burris scope - If you are looking to get a scope that you can add custom dials too, watch the model number as the one I bought (model ends in 620) can not have the dials added. The model that ends in 621 can though. The larger scopes, 4 X 20 and the 5 X 25 can have them added. I didn't check the 3 X 15 scope.

Bottom line on the 2 X 10 X 42 scope I bought - Well worth the $500 and would highly recommend it for a hunting scope but not for a long range target scope.

Comment on the Howa 25-06 rifle - This rifle has the best factory trigger I have ever shot. There is no creep that I can feel and the pull is what I would call very light. I don't have any way to measure it but I would guess about 3.5 pounds pull. It has a better trigger than the Savage accutrigger when it is set as light as it will go. As a matter of fact it feels like the Timmney trigger I put in the AR. I think I am going to really like this rifle/scope combination for hunting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good report, DW. Sounds like you are good to go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice write up sir. I'm looking for a new scope for my latest acquisition.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Your observations are the same as mine, though I have experience with the 4-20. This is a trend with all FFP scopes, I guess it would be the only draw back to FFP. I'm waiting in Burris to release the XTR II in SFP for a tactical rifle I'm fixing to build for myself. I've been very impressed with their offerings at the price point they are at.

Side note you got a good price on that optic, if anyone else is looking to upgrade let me know. If I can get what you're looking for I'll give predator talk members a good deal.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

One trade off on the size of the crosshairs is that in early mornings or late evenings, when the light is dim, the larger crosshairs look thin like normal crosshairs in bright daylight. Which to me in a hunting rifle for deer and at the ranges normally encountered, as well as early and late traveling, it isnt a fault---but a plus. Most of my shots are early morning or late evening in either shadowed shooting lanes or the like, where sunlight is dimmer than out in the open. And thats another situation where thicker crosshairs pay off.

Find out at what setting they appear the thickest, and set it there for those dimly lit situations. I have a pentax lightseeker with fairly thick crosshairs---in bright sunlight, but in really dim light i can see them perfectly and the tradeoff is they look nice and thin in that situation. Just thought I'd share that, as I know what you mean. I've made shots where with my naked eye, I couldnt see because the lighting was so dim, yet when the scope was up and aimed, it was enough being viewed to make a responsible shot accurately.


----------

